# Do we really need Custom ROMS with the G-Nex



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

I was doing some thinking. Do we really need custom ROMS for the G-Nex?? It will always be up to date. It's stock. No bloat. Vanilla goodness!!! I don't think I'm even gonna root this puppy!! Your thoughts??


----------



## socomdark (Jun 7, 2011)

If I am able to get one, I will root still but depending on how the roms turn out I'll leave it alone


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

"socomdark said:


> If I am able to get one, I will root still but depending on how the roms turn out I'll leave it alone


I agree. I'd hate to mess with my stock baby. ;-)


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

If they can get MIUI working on a 4G device and they make it for Galaxy Nexus, I'd def play around with that.

Also, I'd def root just for the kernels and stuff.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

My plans are to root for tethering, kernels, and maybe themes. I'll try every ROM made because i'm a flashaholic, but I can see myself staying stock rooted.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

If Team BAMF does something, I may give it a go but I'm really liking the stock look.


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought the same thing. However, as stated above, I will want an undervolted kernel.

Sent from my omfgb Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Depends if they add anything. If CM9 has something new that ICS doesn't have, and it's something I want, and everything else still works, sure, I'll take it. Bare minimum: undervolted/overclocked kernels and root for TiBackup.


----------



## dhouston10 (Aug 3, 2011)

I definitely plan on rooting, but as far as custom roms I will have to see what comes out and decide whether it's worth it or not. One thing I look forward to is OC. Stock at 1.2 ghz, I would be surprised if we can't push a stable 2.0 ghz at least.


----------



## gman8966 (Aug 19, 2011)

When I had a nexus s, I always used it stock. Was perfect. I miss that phone so much, but sprint blows in my area.


----------



## bkorver (Aug 23, 2011)

I plan to root for two reasons...

1) I honestly don't believe Verizon is not going to find a way to put some stupid bloat on it.

2) My inner control freak is going to want to tamper with the CPU settings to try to squeeze out an extra 10 minutes of battery life.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Trust....CyanogenMod will add stuff to the ROM that will greatly improve it. That's what they do.

I always have to have the latest and greatest and even though ICS looks badass, improvements can always be made.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> I was doing some thinking. Do we really need custom ROMS for the G-Nex?? It will always be up to date. It's stock. No bloat. Vanilla goodness!!! I don't think I'm even gonna root this puppy!! Your thoughts??


As of now I want to root it simply to over clock to 1.5Ghz just because lol. I think I'll stick with stock ICS till we see what CM has to offer! I'm sure it will be fantastic!


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

I personally will probably use a stock rooted maybe with a custom kernel depending on what additions it has, however ICS seems to fix all my niggles which I usually needed custom roms for. Unless there's speed increases or improved performance, stock will probably be for me, or a tweaked stock anyway.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

gman8966 said:


> When I had a nexus s, I always used it stock. Was perfect. I miss that phone so much, but sprint blows in my area.


Same here i ran stock on my nexus s also but eventually gave up on sprint cuz they suck and came back to Verizon. it wasnt big enuff screen either after coming from my bolt.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> As of now I want to root it simply to over clock to 1.5Ghz just because lol. I think I'll stick with stock ICS till we see what CM has to offer! I'm sure it will be fantastic!


Is that really considered and "overclock" if they underclocked a 1.5ghz proc to 1.2? If anything, I am sure we can bring this thing up to 2.0 and be very stable as well.

But for me, I will probably root just for root explorer, TiBu and to mess with kernels as well. Going to enjoy ASOP until the CM teams wows us all


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I won't.

Only reason I've rom'd my phone is because its stock has major faults. However, every rom I've had has also had bugs... just not as bad as stock.

Hell, if a Nexus phone didn't come to Verizon this time, I would have moved to the dark side and picked up an iPhone.


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with the general consensus in this thread, i will be rooting. But i will not be doing it so i can load up OMFGB (Thanks r2doesInc and the team) because i want stock android? Nope because it will already come with that. What i will do is set my G-Nexus up with some custom kernels for some added speed or battery life, depending on how the battery life is. Also to use root apps like wifi tethering and titanium backup. But everyone has a preference. I will probably stay stock for a while and adapt to ICS and enjoy it. Then the fun will begin.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to be learning Android development on this phone. And I don't mean just writing little apps (I'll do that too, at first) but I mean Operating System development ala the CM team. We have plenty of people who are great at brewing roms, hacking smali, and theming (I'm not sure I can help the community here) but we need some more os devs in our community, do that's my plan.

In other words, since I plan to help create custom roms, yes, I'll have a need to install custom roms. That said, I totally get where you're coming from.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> I'm going to be learning Android development on this phone. And I don't mean just writing little apps (I'll do that too, at first) but I mean Operating System development ala the CM team. We have plenty of people who are great at brewing roms, hacking smali, and theming (I'm not sure I can help the community here) but we need some more os devs in our community, do that's my plan.
> 
> In other words, since I plan to help create custom roms, yes, I'll have a need to install custom roms. That said, I totally get where you're coming from.


OS stuff is really easy on nexus devices, no one really hacks smali on the Nexus S. You will mainly be working on either features, performance or stability if you go this route on a Nexus phone, there's nothing you need to do in order to get it working really.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> OS stuff is really easy on nexus devices, no one really hacks smali on the Nexus S. You will mainly be working on either features, performance or stability if you go this route on a Nexus phone, there's nothing you need to do in order to get it working really.


Perhaps I'm too used to non-nexuses (nexii?) but luckily it sounds like my aims are still in the right direction.

I hope to work with new features ultimately. I know I'll have to work my way there, and that's fine.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> Perhaps I'm too used to non-nexuses (nexii?) but luckily it sounds like my aims are still in the right direction.
> 
> I hope to work with new features ultimately. I know I'll have to work my way there, and that's fine.


Probably, I have only ever used my Nexus S so I haven't really experienced the other side of Android. Either way, good luck and enjoy!

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

dhouston10 said:


> I definitely plan on rooting, but as far as custom roms I will have to see what comes out and decide whether it's worth it or not. One thing I look forward to is OC. Stock at 1.2 ghz, I would be surprised if we can't push a stable 2.0 ghz at least.


This is what im going to be shooting for! under volt and a crazy OC kernel.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

The whole reason why I flash roms is to get that AOSP vanilla look. With this phone I wont have to do that. I will probably stick to stock for awhile till cyanogenmod comes out. There will be some things I will miss from cyanogenmod though. The only thing I will probably do is root it and maybe unlock it just so I can flash a rom when I feel the need to, but when I get the phone I will keep it stock. I mean it this time LOL


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

hell. with as long as it is taking i might just put it in a shodow box and hang it on a wall.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Great comments. I have never had the stock experience. Really looking forward to that. ICS has a lot of things I was looking for, resizeable widgets, features from certain launchers. I say I won't root, but my inner techie says I will.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> I personally will probably use a stock rooted maybe with a custom kernel depending on what additions it has, however ICS seems to fix all my niggles which I usually needed custom roms for. Unless there's speed increases or improved performance, stock will probably be for me, or a tweaked stock anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


Exactly a modified kernel is the main thing I want. I think ICS will be great for me and I won't need a different ROM. I'll see what CM has to offer though.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sorely tempted to pick up 2, one for running OMFICS (or whatever they end up calling it)/CM9 and the other for stock.

My wife would kill me tho lol

Even if I do stay stock, I'll root it for sure. I like Root Explorer/TiBU too much not to.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I probably will root and custom rom it.Both the phones I have now are ,besides most my apps purchased require root.
I just dont know how long I will have it til I did.

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

I think some of the under appreciated or under looked portion of the android platform is the theme portion. It is what allows us to create our own!

Obviously root is desirable for everyone here, for me as a systems admin, I never like being told NO by my PC. Same thing with any device, I want FULL control.

Custom roms can be a desirable thing just for themeing purposes. Whether it's running cm and using the theme chooser, or just general themes portion?


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> OS stuff is really easy on nexus devices, no one really hacks smali on the Nexus S. You will mainly be working on either features, performance or stability if you go this route on a Nexus phone, there's nothing you need to do in order to get it working really.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


if you dev for closed source such as MIUI, you'll have to hack smali a good bit here and there, even on a nexus unfortunately


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

\"droidxchat\" said:


> if you dev for closed source such as MIUI, you\'ll have to hack smali a good bit here and there, even on a nexus unfortunately


Sorry, I\'d forgotten about MIUI, but that\'s really the only case for our NS. A lot of the stock based roms are mods with things added or removed, for the stock experience mainly, rather than hacking stuff when Java (for most people) is easier and readily available. MIUI as I said is the only notable exception I can think of.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> Sorry, I\'d forgotten about MIUI, but that\'s really the only case for our NS. A lot of the stock based roms are mods with things added or removed, for the stock experience mainly, rather than hacking stuff when Java (for most people) is easier and readily available. MIUI as I said is the only notable exception I can think of.


... unless there were a project around to reverse-engineer it and open source that. ;-)


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

\"Jaxidian\" said:


> ... unless there were a project around to reverse-engineer it and open source that. ;-)


Almost impossible... I\'ve been working on it for over a month to get miui working on the Thunderbolt.. they modified the framework so much


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

If miui is released and all the phones stock features are functional like nfc, bump, etc I will change it up. I feel I have made feature trade offs for long enough on the x.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Almost impossible... I\'ve been working on it for over a month to get miui working on the Thunderbolt.. they modified the framework so much


I don't mean decompile and hack it. I mean create the source code - writing our own version of a MIUI clone. That's what I mean - that's certainly not impossible. I mean, it won't be exact - hopefully it'll be better.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Have to say that i will prob be running rooted stock for a while until new kernels are released. I like to tinker too much not to and to have tbu is a must.


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

Root immediately to remove Verizon garbage, stick with stock 4.0 until CM9 and flash once CM9 is released.

That's my plan at least.


----------



## BTGGTR1 (Jun 13, 2011)

rabbert.klein said:


> Root immediately to remove Verizon garbage, stick with stock 4.0 until CM9 and flash once CM9 is released.
> 
> That's my plan at least.


There won't BE any bloat. It's a Nexus. Far as I know, bloatware isn't allowed on a Nexus.

I'll just root it and that's it.


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

BTGGTR1 said:


> There won't BE any bloat. It's a Nexus. Far as I know, bloatware isn't allowed on a Nexus.
> 
> I'll just root it and that's it.


I'm still having a hard time believing that Verizon isn't going to try as it is Verizon we are talking about here, if there is no bloat it just means there is one less thing I have to do.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

rabbert.klein said:


> I'm still having a hard time believing that Verizon isn't going to try as it is Verizon we are talking about here, if there is no bloat it just means there is one less thing I have to do.


Is there any bloat on the iPhone???? I think not! (I really don't know, I just wanted to say "I think not!) Lettuce pray for no bloat...


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

rabbert.klein said:


> I'm still having a hard time believing that Verizon isn't going to try as it is Verizon we are talking about here, if there is no bloat it just means there is one less thing I have to do.


There should b no bloat. I had the nexus s and it was just plain vanilla Android the way its meant to be.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I bet they'll have VERY minimal bloat, such as My Verizon. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Is there any bloat on the iPhone???? I think not! (I really don't know, I just wanted to say "I think not!) Lettuce pray for no bloat...


No theres not one piece of Verizon bloat on the iphone at all my girl has it and its just plain crapple os.


----------



## spdivr1122 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not worrying about this until I get the phone. I just want to have it in my hands.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm hoping and praying for My Verizon... it means that it can use NFL mobile


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

altimax98 said:
 

> I'm hoping and praying for My Verizon... it means that it can use NFL mobile


I've been wanting stock Android for so long I forgot about that. I think I still want just stock no bloat. They'll probably have some kinda way to get it on there. Root and awesomify.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I'm hoping and praying for My Verizon... it means that it can use NFL mobile


You should b able to download thru the market in Verizon apps.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll be rooting for TB, Battery Calibration tool, and maybe a couple other apps...but unless if CM for ICS ends up being leaps and bounds better than stock ICS, I probably won't be flashing any ROM's for a while.


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't wait to get the gnexus so I can download blockbuster and cityid on it. I really hope I can get vcast apps I LOVE vcast!!!!! NOT there better not be one bloatware on this thing.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

P3Droid said the latest build has minimal bloat like 3 VZW apps. Now I will be rootin this som b.

Cocaine is a helluva drug. CHARLIE MURPHY!!!


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I'm hoping and praying for My Verizon... it means that it can use NFL mobile


Good point. No NFL mobile app without logging into My Verizon. Love my Thunderbolt but no NFL mobile when tuning aosp roms.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

hille141 said:


> Good point. No NFL mobile app without logging into My Verizon. Love my Thunderbolt but no NFL mobile when tuning aosp roms.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


The important thing here isn't that My Verizon comes on it stock but is that My Verizon is ICS compatible.

While the TBolt AOSP-based ROMs don't work with it, keep in mind, not a single one of the TBolt AOSP-based ROMs have actually merged with their true AOSP-based branches but are still based off of manipulated "Modified AOSP-based" branches. Also keep in mind that every other AOSP-based ROM on every other VZW phone does not have these My Verizon issues that the TBolt has.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> The important thing here isn't that My Verizon comes on it stock but is that My Verizon is ICS compatible.
> 
> While the TBolt AOSP-based ROMs don't work with it, keep in mind, not a single one of the TBolt AOSP-based ROMs have actually merged with their true AOSP-based branches but are still based off of manipulated "Modified AOSP-based" branches. Also keep in mind that every other AOSP-based ROM on every other VZW phone does not have these My Verizon issues that the TBolt has.


Exactly which stinks for us TBolt users but oh well. I'd think these apps will work on the G-Nex/ICS though. Well one would hope anyways! NFL mobile on that gorgeous big screen = win!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Exactly which stinks for us TBolt users but oh well. I'd think these apps will work on the G-Nex/ICS though. Well one would hope anyways! NFL mobile on that gorgeous big screen = win!


Maybe, maybe not. Could be that getting our RIL working with ICS AOSP is easier than with GB AOSP since it was built with LTE in mind. Could also be far from the case as well - who knows.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Could be that getting our RIL working with ICS AOSP is easier than with GB AOSP since it was built with LTE in mind. Could also be far from the case as well - who knows.


I've given up on my Tbolt. Ran every ROM. Bricked one. Now its time for the new new!!

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Can you guys tell me about your NFL mobile problem? I've fixed an issue with NFL mobile crashing (not FCing, but closing) when trying to play video. Not the same issue is it? I also know cdma RIL pretty well.


----------



## razzia17 (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you have to pay for NFL mobile? I used it a little Sunday night when I was out of town then uninstalled it because I read it cost $10 if you use the video. Is that true and am I gonna get charged?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

In reading p3droids tweets he would literally have sex with his nexus if he could because of ics. Most of the reviews read like google really got it right.


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll definitely load up CM9 whenever they release a stable beta for it. I like the extra setting CM has always given you personally.


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't see the point really.

I have yet to use a rom that hasn't introduced bugs... even roms based off of released source code has had issues. Now, I've never complained as I know what a rom is and who is creating it. I know that it also allows things the stock does not do as well as fixing some issues stock has.

However, I expect a Nexus device to work flawlessly... no lag, no GPS issues, no phantom rings, no FCs, no random reboots, no freezing/locking up, no bad call audio, etc. I expect it to just work.

So, really my question is why would you take what should be a perfectly running phone and add bugs just to gain features that you will probably already have with just root and an app or two?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

gman8966 said:


> When I had a nexus s, I always used it stock. Was perfect. I miss that phone so much, but sprint blows in my area.


+10 and as far as a custom rom goes vanilla for me, and for miui if i wantd and iphone ida bought one. Just my thoughts.


----------



## sixstringedmatt (Aug 13, 2011)

Notification toggles in CM9 would be my reason to run a custom rom, unless widgetsoid or another alternative will work on ICS.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Will there be some sort of theme chooser incorporated if root is needed for that I will root just because I get tired of the look easily nothing fancy just different icon colors like what we do with theme chooser now.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Will there be some sort of theme chooser incorporated if root is needed for that I will root just because I get tired of the look easily nothing fancy just different icon colors like what we do with theme chooser now.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


This is my reason to root.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> I don't see the point really.
> 
> I have yet to use a rom that hasn't introduced bugs... even roms based off of released source code has had issues. Now, I've never complained as I know what a rom is and who is creating it. I know that it also allows things the stock does not do as well as fixing some issues stock has.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've pretty much decided I'll root to use a few root apps and that's about it until CM9 drops and even then it depends what gets added. I'm over all the issues I've encountered and just want everything to work. I only use ROMs now to get the bloat away and to have AOSP and the G-Nex should be perfect out of box except root.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

One acronym. MIUI


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok so I probably lied lol. CM9 will be too hard to pass up.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I buy my androids to hack them. Straight up. When I bought this cryonic I chose wrong. An expensive mistake but the hype around my bionic was similar to this and now I have trust issues....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I buy my androids to hack them. Straight up. When I bought this cryonic I chose wrong. An expensive mistake but the hype around my bionic was similar to this and now I have trust issues....


I don't think this device will disappoint like the Bionic!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, notification toggles are a great time saver. And ThemeChooser is glorious. If Google was smart, they'd incorporate it into Android.


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Is there an LTE-compatible Recovery available yet? I just want to know what kind of ROMs and extra stuff will be available for the Verizon version.


----------



## Ezun (Jun 14, 2011)

Question for you guys, I've been seeing a lot about tethering and I wonder if they can still track it. I know that's the reason people stopped doing it on the DX for a while. Even with a rooted DX and custom ROM I thought they were able to track tethering.

Thoughts?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Ezun said:


> Question for you guys, I've been seeing a lot about tethering and I wonder if they can still track it. I know that's the reason people stopped doing it on the DX for a while. Even with a rooted DX and custom ROM I thought they were able to track tethering.
> 
> Thoughts?


Tracking is one thing, doing anything about it is another. I have not seen anyone post anything about being contacted, charged, or throttled due to tethering. Unless you are using massive amounts of data while tethering, you probably won't have to worry about it.


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

landshark said:


> Tracking is one thing, doing anything about it is another. I have not seen anyone post anything about being contacted, charged, or throttled due to tethering. Unless you are using massive amounts of data while tethering, you probably won't have to worry about it.


I think that you're right sharky. In a case like tethering and data consumption, Verizon makes enough profit to not worrying about who's using more than their "fair share" of the network.

Side note - are there some decently stable ROMs that will be available upon the Nexus release? P3Droid had a pretty good looking rom that he was testing, but I don't know whose it is.


----------



## Marshall33 (Nov 23, 2011)

i know this is probably premature but since we're talking about rooting this badboy...do we have access to a root method yet or are we gonna have to wait until and actual (hopefully not mythical!) release date??

DX ICS MIUI


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Marshall33 said:


> i know this is probably premature but since we're talking about rooting this badboy...do we have access to a root method yet or are we gonna have to wait until and actual (hopefully not mythical!) release date??
> 
> DX ICS MIUI


Its a nexus phone....Root is basically a feature. You don't need to exploit anything.


----------



## Marshall33 (Nov 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Its a nexus phone....Root is basically a feature. You don't need to exploit anything.


sweet...i've always been a moto guy and still fairly new to flashing roms and stuff (although i've had my dx rooted since day 1, gotta have wireless tether right) so i guess i was just looking for a jumpstart to actually get it done when i get my hands on one


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

Marshall33 said:


> sweet...i've always been a moto guy and still fairly new to flashing roms and stuff (although i've had my dx rooted since day 1, gotta have wireless tether right) so i guess i was just looking for a jumpstart to actually get it done when i get my hands on one


I won't post a link here, but it looks like 'P3Droid' posted a Windows and Linux root exploit for the Galaxy Nexus LTE variant at mydroidworld. Does it work? We'll find out when everyone gets their phone. Allegedly, the package will install Clockwork Recovery, put the insecured boot.img on your root, and install SU, Busybox, and symlink.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Except it's not an exploit, like someone already stated. An exploit takes advantage of a software flaw to elevate permissions. The nexus is unlockable, allowing you to flash whatever you want.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

zombiebot said:


> I won't post a link here, but it looks like 'P3Droid' posted a Windows and Linux root exploit for the Galaxy Nexus LTE variant at mydroidworld. Does it work? We'll find out when everyone gets their phone. Allegedly, the package will install Clockwork Recovery, put the insecured boot.img on your root, and install SU, Busybox, and symlink.


It's not an exploit. It's probably a batch file to run the handful of commands that unlocks it for people who have an irrational fear of CMD/terminal. Seriously, if you can't learn to use a command prompt, don't mess with your phone.


----------



## Paul77 (Jun 24, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It's not an exploit. It's probably a batch file to run the handful of commands that unlocks it for people who have an irrational fear of CMD/terminal. Seriously, if you can't learn to use a command prompt, don't mess with your phone.


Agreed, the nexus line of phones take about 5 minutes to root. The only hitch you may encounter is installing the windows drivers but install PDA net and it will even do that for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes we are ready for ROMs and such. Develop this phone into the ground.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

b16 said:


> Yes we are ready for ROMs and such. Develop this phone into the ground.


Woooot!!!!!! Bring on the doughnuts!!!!!! I mean, bring on the development!!!!!!

Forum Troll....


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> Woooot!!!!!! Bring on the doughnuts!!!!!! I mean, bring on the development!!!!!!
> 
> Forum Troll....


suprised your crazy tushy didnt say developnuts. or dougvelopment.

forum troll attacker.....


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 18, 2011)

It really does depend what you would need a custom ROM for. Some ROM's come pre-rooted and are just deodexed which is stock.

Some, like Paul O'Briens contains little nifty fixes and adds more features than the GNexus never had in the first place.

I, personally am using the Android Revolution HD ROM for the battery and the smoothness.


----------



## Marshall33 (Nov 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> It's not an exploit. It's probably a batch file to run the handful of commands that unlocks it for people who have an irrational fear of CMD/terminal. Seriously, if you can't learn to use a command prompt, don't mess with your phone.


sorry if my noob question about how to root it ruffled too many feathers, but let me clarify. i have no fear of it...but your key word there is "learn." i have two degrees (neither of them in programming) and consider myself a fairly smart guy...but that doesnt mean i'm gonna open a terminal emulator and start randomly typing in commands in the hope that i get my desired outcome. The reason i asked the original question about getting the thing rooted is because i have no background knowledge. the only smartphone i have (and the only one i've ever had) is my trusty DX, currently running ICS MIUI 1.11.9. i rooted it on froyo with z4 and i rooted again on gingerbread with pete's one click. i've flashed a gazillion roms on it and sbf'd it more times than i care to count..and i "learned" how to do all of this by reading threads and asking questions to the extremely helpful folks who usually frequent thses sites...


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, considering it will be lacking Google Wallet in Verizon and all other carriers (except Sprint), I will now definitely be rom'n my beast of a phone.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Marshall33 said:


> sorry if my noob question about how to root it ruffled too many feathers, but let me clarify. i have no fear of it...but your key word there is "learn." i have two degrees (neither of them in programming) and consider myself a fairly smart guy...but that doesnt mean i'm gonna open a terminal emulator and start randomly typing in commands in the hope that i get my desired outcome. The reason i asked the original question about getting the thing rooted is because i have no background knowledge. the only smartphone i have (and the only one i've ever had) is my trusty DX, currently running ICS MIUI 1.11.9. i rooted it on froyo with z4 and i rooted again on gingerbread with pete's one click. i've flashed a gazillion roms on it and sbf'd it more times than i care to count..and i "learned" how to do all of this by reading threads and asking questions to the extremely helpful folks who usually frequent thses sites...


No hard feelings.
Its really simple though. I don't like those one click root apps. I just don't trust them.
I don't have any degrees (yet) but I can tell you the command line is a good skill to learn. A nexus phone would be a good start.
for example, unlocking to bootloader on my thunderbolt was probably a couple dozen commands. To unlock the bootloader of the gnexus, it's 'fastboot OEM unlock' If you misstype something, more likely than not, nothing will happen and you'll have to try again.


----------



## Marshall33 (Nov 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> No hard feelings.
> Its really simple though. I don't like those one click root apps. I just don't trust them.
> I don't have any degrees (yet) but I can tell you the command line is a good skill to learn. A nexus phone would be a good start.
> for example, unlocking to bootloader on my thunderbolt was probably a couple dozen commands. To unlock the bootloader of the gnexus, it's 'fastboot OEM unlock' If you misstype something, more likely than not, nothing will happen and you'll have to try again.


sweet! thank you very much. i'm pumped about getting one and figuring it out! i just get this sinking feeling that it may end up being the "bigfoot" of smart phones. ie, "yeah my friend dave saw this guy in the walmart parking lot and he had a gnex" or "they say that all the verizon stores in spiro, oklahoma have gnex's" or turning on the discovery channel and finding the "the nexus enigma:the truth about big red and ics" airing later this week...


----------

